

Avaaz website under massive attack, from a government or large corporation? - FoeNyx
https://secure.avaaz.org/en/massive_attack_on_avaaz_a/

======
FuzzyDunlop
Call me a cynic, but phrases like:

 _"An expert is telling us that an attack this large is likely coming from a
government or large corporation"_

 _"Many wondered when these people would come after us."_

Make me seriously doubt the integrity of the claim. Speaking of Murdoch, this
is the exact same trick tabloid papers pull when fabricating or exaggerating
their own reporting to fit their agenda.

------
Vheissu
Site seems pretty snappy to me. Maybe people donated to their "defence fund"
and kept the site running, hahaha. Seriously though, 36 hour DDOS attacks from
the government or a large corporation? Why would people bother.

------
snowwrestler
I have two reactions to this.

1) Welcome to the Internet; if you're high profile, you're going to get
attacked. This is the new reality and why companies like Facebook or Google
support/tolerate cybersecurity legislation. The growth in threats just in the
last 12 months has been significant.

2) Your site loaded instantly for me, and you're asking for money...color me
suspicious. At minimum I'd like to see some actual evidence before believing
that Rupert Murdoch or Exxon are DDOSing your site.

~~~
gee_totes
I second that. Just-ping.com says the website is running fine (except in
vancouver and china).

[http://just-ping.com/index.php?vh=http%3A%2F%2Favaaz.org%2Fe...](http://just-
ping.com/index.php?vh=http%3A%2F%2Favaaz.org%2Fen%2F&c=&s=ping%21)

But wait... maybe just-ping.com is in on the conspiracy!

------
cafard
One-one-thousand, two-one-thousand, loaded.

